# Need Advice on A Good Response to a Requester



## Wolvinof (Jun 28, 2021)

So I'm in the middle of doing a multi-piece request for someone. However, they have a habit of changing their mind on things - something they acknowledged themselves - and they've already done it a few times, to the point where I was already halfway through one piece before they wanted something different and had to restart another from scratch. Now they've asked me to change the posing on the latest one after I'd already drawn out most of the line-work.
And now because of that, the previous changes and also the whole request and other IRL things delaying my own art a lot, I've gotten myself upset about it and don't want to basically redraw the lines again, let alone do the rest of the request afterward. 
The problem is, I don't want to upset them either, and I can't think of any response to them that won't make me sound like a complete and selfish a**hole.
Anyone got any good advice on this?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

Wolvinof said:


> So I'm in the middle of doing a multi-piece request for someone. However, they have a habit of changing their mind on things - something they acknowledged themselves - and they've already done it a few times, to the point where I was already halfway through one piece before they wanted something different and had to restart another from scratch. Now they've asked me to change the posing on the latest one after I'd already drawn out most of the line-work.
> And now because of that, the previous changes and also the whole request and other IRL things delaying my own art a lot, I've gotten myself upset about it and don't want to basically redraw the lines again, let alone do the rest of the request afterward.
> The problem is, I don't want to upset them either, and I can't think of any response to them that won't make me sound like a complete and selfish a**hole.
> Anyone got any good advice on this?



Are they on Deviantart?


----------



## Wolvinof (Jun 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Are they on Deviantart?


Yeah, and on FA. We've been discussing it on Discord though.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

Wolvinof said:


> Yeah, and on FA. We've been discussing it on Discord though.



Next questions: Does it 
A) Have to do with some obscure cartoon from the past in an obscure manner?
B) Does her have favorites of the same type of theme over and over in their gallery and/or favorites?


----------



## Wolvinof (Jun 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Next questions: Does it
> A) Have to do with some obscure cartoon from the past in an obscure manner?
> B) Does her have favorites of the same type of theme over and over in their gallery and/or favorites?


A. No, it's Pokemon-related with a couple of common fetishes.
B. Yeah, there's a mix of things in their favs, but there is a bunch of similar stuff in there.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

Wolvinof said:


> A. No, it's Pokemon-related with a couple of common fetishes.
> B. Yeah, there's a mix of things in their favs, but there is a bunch of similar stuff in there.



Ah, well then I think it maybe just one of those people I would either inform them that if they don't be patient then you will discontinue their request. These people are a dime a dozen on Deviantart, and if they're to get what they want they need to show some respect and let you finish it on your own time.


----------



## Wolvinof (Jun 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Ah, well then I think it maybe just one of those people I would either inform them that if they don't be patient then you will discontinue their request. These people are a dime a dozen on Deviantart, and if they're to get what they want they need to show some respect and let you finish it on your own time.


That's some very good advice. However, this is less about them being impatient, and more about them changing what they want repeatedly and at times when I'm already some way into a piece.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

Wolvinof said:


> That's some very good advice. However, this is less about them being impatient, and more about them changing what they want repeatedly and at times when I'm already some way into a piece.



Hmm, is it that you feel they just want too much, or do you feel they just don't seem to really "know" what they want?


----------



## Wolvinof (Jun 28, 2021)

Well, it's more of the second one, and also my own desire to get their request finished and out of the way.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

Wolvinof said:


> Well, it's more of the second one, and also my own desire to get their request finished and out of the way.



I'd say finish it, if they complain tell them they were not explicit in what they're asking for. You may lose them as a watcher, but many requesters are like this.


----------



## Wolvinof (Jun 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'd say finish it, if they complain tell them they were not explicit in what they're asking for. You may lose them as a watcher, but many requesters are like this.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking of doing, just continuing and finishing it as it is, without taking any more changes.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

Wolvinof said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinking of doing, just continuing and finishing it as it is, without taking any more changes.



Yeah, if they complain tell them they should have been more clear and also remind them you're doing it for free.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 28, 2021)

Wolvinof said:


> So I'm in the middle of doing a multi-piece request for someone. However, they have a habit of changing their mind on things - something they acknowledged themselves - and they've already done it a few times, to the point where I was already halfway through one piece before they wanted something different and had to restart another from scratch. Now they've asked me to change the posing on the latest one after I'd already drawn out most of the line-work.
> And now because of that, the previous changes and also the whole request and other IRL things delaying my own art a lot, I've gotten myself upset about it and don't want to basically redraw the lines again, let alone do the rest of the request afterward.
> The problem is, I don't want to upset them either, and I can't think of any response to them that won't make me sound like a complete and selfish a**hole.
> Anyone got any good advice on this?



My suggestion is to politely let them know the amount of the time you're spending on work that's continuously being discarded is becoming problematic (especially if the commissioner has okay'd any WIP) and you're not willing to start over again.

Let them decide if they want to accept a finished version of what you have done so far or take a refund.


----------



## Wolvinof (Jun 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yeah, if they complain tell them they should have been more clear and also remind them you're doing it for free.


True, true. If it was a commission it would've been different. But it's not, so I'm just getting it done.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

Wolvinof said:


> True, true. If it was a commission it would've been different. But it's not, so I'm just getting it done.



Yep, then just finish what you have and inform them that they got what they get.


----------



## Wolvinof (Jun 28, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> My suggestion is to politely let them know the amount of the time you're spending on work that's continuously being discarded is becoming problematic (especially if the commissioner has okay'd any WIP) and you're not willing to start over again.
> 
> Let them decide if they want to accept a finished version of what you have done so far or take a refund.


That's good advice, thanks. Also, that's exactly it, they have been approving of every WIP, and giving any simple suggestions there and then, only to come back later and want a bigger, redo-a-lot change.
And that's what I intend to do now, finish it without any more changes.


----------



## Wolvinof (Jun 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yep, then just finish what you have and inform them that they got what they get.


I will, thank you for the advice.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

Wolvinof said:


> I will, thank you for the advice.



No problem, I've had uppity people I've made art for on Deviantart that were dissatisfied, but didn't give me a coherent thing to work on.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 28, 2021)

You will always encounter people like this. It's best to have rules set into place. An example would be "Small edits only" or "I only do 3 sketches and if you're still not satisfied/set on an idea, you refund a % of their money back. 

If you sketch out an idea and the approve of it, typically, they shouldn't be asking you to redraw things unless they're willing to pay for it.
Never be afraid to stand up for yourself, and even if they get mad, your health is worth more than their selfishness!


----------



## Wolvinof (Jun 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> You will always encounter people like this. It's best to have rules set into place. An example would be "Small edits only" or "I only do 3 sketches and if you're still not satisfied/set on an idea, you refund a % of their money back.
> 
> If you sketch out an idea and the approve of it, typically, they shouldn't be asking you to redraw things unless they're willing to pay for it.
> Never be afraid to stand up for yourself, and even if they get mad, your health is worth more than their selfishness!


Thanks, that's all really good advice. I'll keep the rules thing in mind for the next time I open requests.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 28, 2021)

One surprising misconception I tend to see from time to time is that *people think requests can be taken lightly than commissions*. Well, hell no!

I don't see any way we can look lightly on requests, why, because it isn't charged thus the artist won't be burdened to take responsibilities? If we are to seek difference, the request, on the other hand, well.. The artist gets nothing in return--which means the requesters have no reasons or rights _to make the artists do what's supposed to be one set of progress over and over_ because of their quicksilver mind.

Okay I admit that at least some requesters got the influence or abilities to help advertise the artist for the requests but... Is it really worth it? Plus, all I've got in my artist life tells me otherwise. (That's just me)

Anyways, dear Wolvinof... You owe them nothing. (As long as what you informed are everything)
See for yourself whether all these hard works really help or not. Ow<☆


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jun 28, 2021)

>wasting time doing requests

If they're being obtuse about it, just drop it. You are absolutely doing yourself a disservice doing requests to begin with.
_Multi _part request? Please...



Wolvinof said:


> I can't think of any response to them that won't make me sound like a complete and selfish a**hole.



You're giving someone multiple pictures and bending over backwards to please them. Selfishness has _been_ out of this equation. Just give an ultimatum and tell them to cut the indecisiveness or you're dropping the "deal". Simple.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 29, 2021)

Wolvinof said:


> That's good advice, thanks. Also, that's exactly it, they have been approving of every WIP, and giving any simple suggestions there and then, only to come back later and want a bigger, redo-a-lot change.
> And that's what I intend to do now, finish it without any more changes.


If they approved the WIP, and you made the small changes they wanted then, they had their chance. If they want a redraw after that, they can pay you for either it or the work you did so far on the piece they now want discarded.

Yes, even if it originally is a free request. Even paid commissioners shouldn’t be allowed to reneg on their approval like that, and most artists won’t do major changes past the sketch stage for free.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 29, 2021)

These sound like unreasonable demands, you're making both of you worse by granting them


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 29, 2021)

If there's one thing I've learned, is as soon as revisions cost money, "THIS CHANGE MUST BE MADE OR THE WORLD ENDS" suddenly becomes "it's fine." The resolution to this is simple, "any further revisions will cost money as you have exceeded what's reasonable for a request." Basically, what everyone else has said. 

If he tells you to piss off, what do you lose? $0? I mean, why are you worried about coming off as the selfish asshole? He's literally demanding you change something you're doing as a favor. The asshole isn't you for pushing back.


----------

